# 50/1.4 Sigma Art Review by The Digital Picture



## JumboShrimp (Apr 15, 2014)

Bryan has posted some IQ samples on The Digital Picture website.


----------



## candyman (Apr 15, 2014)

Do you have a link?
I have just been there...no review


----------



## candyman (Apr 15, 2014)

I see, you mean IQ comparison. Got that.
I thought you meant different.


----------



## BL (Apr 15, 2014)

With the Otus as exception, most other 50's have to stop down 1.5+ stops or so to keep up with the Sigma wide open. Looks really promising. 

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------

